# Logo de início



## camilato

Hola: es la pimera vez que escribo en el foro...

¿Alguien ya ha traducido, o sabe la mejor traducción, del portugués al español de la expresión: "Logo de início"?

Desde ya, gracias.


----------



## Tomby

Bem-vindo aos fóruns portugueses!
Logo de início = _Desde el principio, inmediatamente después del principio_. 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## camilato

Gracias Tombatossals.


----------



## Mangato

Bienvenida al Foro.  Sería comveniente que facilitaras algo más de contexto para poder ayudarte mejor. Otra opción es _Nada más comenzar_


----------



## diversa

camilato said:


> Hola: es la pimera vez que escribo en el foro...
> 
> ¿Alguien ya ha traducido, o sabe la mejor traducción, del portugués al español de la expresión: "Logo de início"?
> 
> Desde ya, gracias.


 

Oi, outra possibilidade seria:  "De entrada"


----------



## amistad2008

camilato said:


> Hola: es la pimera vez que escribo en el foro...
> 
> ¿Alguien ya ha traducido, o sabe la mejor traducción, del portugués al español de la expresión: "Logo de início"?
> 
> Desde ya, gracias.


 
También puede ser "Luego al comienzo"


----------



## camilato

¡Gracias a todos!

La verdad es que la expresión, según el contexto en portugués, era más como decía Diversa; "De entrada"...

Pero sigo dudando sobre la mejor manera de escriirla en castellano...

"E, logo de início, o exame nao confirma a suspeita de......"

Si os ocurre algo... En todo caso, por ahora, me decanto por la sugestión de Diversa...


----------



## amistad2008

camilato said:


> ¡Gracias a todos!
> 
> La verdad es que la expresión, según el contexto en portugués, era más como decía Diversa; "De entrada"...
> 
> Pero sigo dudando sobre la mejor manera de escriirla en castellano...
> 
> "E, logo de início, o exame nao confirma a suspeita de......"
> 
> Si os ocurre algo... En todo caso, por ahora, me decanto por la sugestión de Diversa...


 
A mí no se me ocurre nada, lo siento, pero la de Diversa está muy bien.

Si me permites corregirte

sugestión 
sugerencia

Saludos


----------



## Tomby

camilato said:


> "E, logo de início, o exame nao confirma a suspeita de......"


Ahora con mayor contexto me reafirmo en lo que dije en mi respuesta de ayer:_



"Desde el principio,..."

Click to expand...

_Y estoy totalmente de acuerdo que la respuesta de Diversa es óptima: "*De entrada*". 
Tengo entendido que "logo" en portugués puede ser uno de los muchos _falsos amigos_ porque puede significar "después, luego, etc." [ex.: _Até logo!_] o todo lo contrario [ex.: _Logo, a seguir..._].
Camilato, dices que dudas 


camilato said:


> Pero sigo dudando sobre la mejor manera de escribirla en castellano...


Pues si tú me permites una sugerencia te diré que yo escogería "*de entrada*" sin ningún género de duda.

Por otro lado, Amistad2008, si me permites el inciso, quisiera decirte que "_Luego al comienzo_" (respuesta #6) es una expresión que a mí, personalmente, me sueña algo extraña en español.
¡Un saludo para todos! 
TT.


----------



## amistad2008

Tombatossals said:


> Por otro lado, Amistad2008, si me permites el inciso, quisiera decirte que "_Luego al comienzo_" (respuesta #6) es una expresión que a mí, personalmente, me sueña algo extraña en español.


 
Bueno, me sonaba, pero no estaba segura por eso lo busqué antes de ponerlo.

Aquí se puede leer.

http://www.elmundo.es/encuentros/invitados/2004/03/992/
Respuesta a La pregunta 28, segundo renglón.
 
http://www.musulmanesandaluces.org/publicaciones/Nombres%20de%20Allah/introduccion_a_la_ciencia_de_los%20nombres.htm
Primer renglón.
 
*“Una nueva etapa de la lucha mapuche” *http://www.lahaine.org/index.php?p=25958
*Cuarto renglón.*
 
*Saludos*


----------



## Tomby

¡Hola, Amistad! Acabo de leer los textos de los tres enlaces que has insertado y debo decirte que en el primero hay un montón de faltas de ortografía, principalmente acentos y signos de puntuación y no hay concordancia gramatical en la respuesta, puesto que no se sabe si "luego" quiere decir "enseguida" o "por lo tanto".
El segundo, cuyo contexto es totalmente distinto a los otros dos, "luego" significa "después" a mi entender.
Finalmente, el tercero, muchísimo mejor redactado que el primero, puesto que utiliza los signos de puntuación, dice "luego [coma] al comienzo.... [coma]" y sabes perfectamente que las comas marcan una separación en los párrafos para facilitar la lectura.
No quiero insistir más, pero sí decir otra vez que la expresión "Luego al comienzo" (a palo seco) me sigue pareciendo extraña. Sólo es mi opinión.
¡Que pases un feliz fin de semana!
¡Saludos! 
TT.


----------



## camilato

¡¡Gracias a todos por las correcciones!!

¡¡Que necesitamos aprender!!

Saludos.


----------



## diversa

amistad2008 said:


> También puede ser "Luego al comienzo"


 

Hola, coincido con Tombatossals y es más  en castellano a esa estructura uno puede tomarla como una traducción errónea del portugués. 
"Logo" es un falso amigo:  "ya" en portugués y "después" en castellano.
Si me decís "venha logo"  en portuñol tengo derecho a tomarme mi tiempo.
Saludos.


----------



## Mangato

amistad2008 said:


> Bueno, me sonaba, pero no estaba segura por eso lo busqué antes de ponerlo.
> 
> Aquí se puede leer.
> 
> http://www.elmundo.es/encuentros/invitados/2004/03/992/
> Respuesta a La pregunta 28, segundo renglón.
> 
> http://www.musulmanesandaluces.org/publicaciones/Nombres%20de%20Allah/introduccion_a_la_ciencia_de_los%20nombres.htm
> Primer renglón.
> 
> *“Una nueva etapa de la lucha mapuche” *http://www.lahaine.org/index.php?p=25958
> *Cuarto renglón.*
> 
> *Saludos*


 
Totalmente de auerdo con lo que dice TT. Solo añadir que en la página que aportas del mundo.es*,* observa que *luego* viene precedido por *desde*.
*Desde luego* es una locución adverbial cuyo significado significa, al menos por aquí: evidentemente, sin duda, por supuesto, etc. 
En un hilo de sólo español fue tratado esto

Cumprimenos, e bom fim de semana a todos

MG


----------



## Carfer

_'Logo de início'_ en este contexto, significa _'para empezar'_ porque se trata de la primera de una serie de conclusiones del examen, así que a mi ver los amigos que sugirieron _'de entrada'_ están en lo cierto.


----------



## amistad2008

Como dije antes, "me sonaba" pero no estaba segura, ahora con los aportes de todos me he enterado que no es lo mismo. 

¡Muchísimas gracias a todos!


----------



## Alej

Bueno, a fin de poner mi granito de arena con esto del "logo" como falso amigo, voy a hacer un pequeño resumen, que espero esté correcto (y si no, nuestros amigos portugueses que corrijan):

"Logo" tiene dos significados en común con el "luego" español:

1. "más tarde", "después".

"hasta luego">" até logo". 
"te llamo luego">"ligo-te logo" 

2. "Por tanto".

"Llegó tarde, luego perdió el avión" > "Chegou tarde, logo perdeu o avião"

Sin embargo, el significado de "logo" en portugués es más rico, al parecer, que el "luego" español, y tiene dos significados más que no son atribuibles al "luego" español:

3. "Pronto", "enseguida" (en español)

"Depois do choque, a experiência não terminaria logo. A viatura não se deteria até espetar contra a parede"
"Después del choque, la experiencia no terminaría pronto (_no terminaría ahí_). El vehículo no se detendria hasta chocar contra la pared". 

Aqui no tiene sentido decir "luego" en español.


4. Esta seria la expresión "logo que", que viene a traducirse como "cuando", "apenas", "en cuanto".

"Logo que o saibas, liga para mim">"El cuanto lo sepas, llámame"
"Logo que o vi, gritei">"Apenas lo vi, grité"

En este caso, yo no conozco ninguna expresión equivalente en español tipo "luego que".

Saludos.


----------

